# Some night shots from my area in form of TL.



## spider72 (12 Jul 2013)

Hi guys, hope you will like this, all shot in Caithness where I live. It's made of about 5500 still pictures.

Camera used Canon 7D and Canon 1000D; lenses: kit lens Canon 18-55 and Sigma 10mm diagonal fisheye.


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Jul 2013)

Superb, absolutely stunning.


----------



## oldbloke (13 Jul 2013)

Amazing, well done!!!!

How are you going with the 7D? Some are saying it produces soft images......would you agree?

Cheers.


----------



## aliclarke86 (13 Jul 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Love it

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## macek.g (13 Jul 2013)

Beautiful Maciek


----------



## BigTom (13 Jul 2013)

Some cracking sequences in there. What sort of setup are you using for the pan/zoom shots?


----------



## spider72 (13 Jul 2013)

Thanks guys, glad you like it .

@oldblocke - No, I would not agree, I would rather say softness of images is connected to the lens used. 7D is very often used by professional sport and wildlife photographers because of cropped sensor giving better reach (close up).


----------



## spider72 (13 Jul 2013)

BigTom said:


> Some cracking sequences in there. What sort of setup are you using for the pan/zoom shots?


 
For panning sequences I have used my computerized telescope mount (astronomy is one of my numerous hobbies) and zoom in effect is done in post processing using Ken Burns effect.


----------



## Alastair (13 Jul 2013)

That's amazing

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pepedopolous (13 Jul 2013)

Wow!


----------



## spider72 (13 Jul 2013)

Thanks again guys  .


----------



## Yo-han (14 Jul 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Makes me want to go there and see it myself, never seen anything like this in real life.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Jul 2013)

This is something out of this world!!!
Thank you very much for sharing your superb work.


----------



## spider72 (16 Jul 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------

